# Repair or Replace?



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Last week I had a little accident with my Kimber Crimson Custom Carry so I sent it back to Kimber for repair. I get the call today and it's $565 to fix it (new barrel and frame). After it's all said and done it will end up being 6 bills. Now my question is, do I get it fixed? Or, just buy something new and part out the old gun and try to re-coupe as much $$ as I can.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I'd say you have a good start on building your own 1911.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you care to tell us what kind of accident?



tekhead1219 said:


> I'd say you have a good start on building your own 1911.


This was my thought as well. :smt023


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Do you care to tell us what kind of accident?


I hate to even admit what happened. Last Monday I was at the range, and I had what I thought was a misfire. I racked the slide and the round ejected but what I didn't realize is that it left the bullet in the barrel. I then attempted to fire the next round........you can imagine what happened.

Now that you have this picture of a huge explosion forget it. I really didn't do much. It was like "pift" and the gun locked up, the slide wouldn't budge. The front part of the frame under the slide was pushed down about 1/4" and after inspecting, the barrel looked cracked.

Turns out to be an expensive lesson to always inspect your gun after a misfire or jam and don't assume that everythings fine from racking the slide and ejecting a round.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Yup, that's an expensive lesson. Might as well get it fixed, if they can fix it right. You won't be able to get anything for it anyway, so might as well bite the bullet and get it fixed. That's what it will cost you to buy a dependable 1911 anyway.

Just thank the Lord that nothing happened to you. Good luck.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

dovehunter said:


> Yup, that's an expensive lesson. Might as well get it fixed, if they can fix it right. You won't be able to get anything for it anyway, so might as well bite the bullet and get it fixed. That's what it will cost you to buy a dependable 1911 anyway.
> 
> Just thank the Lord that nothing happened to you. Good luck.


I think that about sums it up. I don't think you could replace it for that anyway.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I would just take up the loss and buy a new gun.. The good thing is that you are OK..It could have been worse.

I would not try to fix it after an accident like this, but that's just me - picky jimmy. One bad accident of this caliber will set me off..And I would definitely not try to do anything else with it, I will just dissmantle it and dispose of it the proper way, I don't know may be you have to check with the local police to see of ways they can help you to dispose it safely..Best of luck in whatever you decide to do, that was my opinion.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Lucky just the weapon was damaged. It was me I'd not get it fixed. It's going to be a new gun anyway. Being you say a barrel and frame? Yeah, I'd just start over with another 1911.


that accident could have been a lot worse. Count yourself lucky


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Let me ask this, if I just got it back from Kimber as is and tried to sell off the parts how much could I raise? The Crimson Trace grips would bring at least $200. Not saying the grips aren't nice but since I mainly shoot outdoors they don't really get a chance to be used. Slide, trigger, hammer and misc other parts would bring how much?


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, I guess I've answered the question. I went by my local shop this morning and they had this Springfield Operator and had it priced right so I went a head and got it.










I've sent Kimber a email to just return my gun. I will then decide if I want to part it out, of just keep it and buy a frame from someone like Fusion and rebuild it myself later.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Interesting discusion! The only parts that would have been reused in the working part of the gun would have been the slide and the small parts in the frame if they could have been reused. Basically the pistol would have been a new one and I kind of doubt that Kimber would have bothered with all that. They most likely would have sent you a new pistol for the quote. Neither here nor there but I wouldn't have batted an eye as to the whether the gun would have been "safe or good". I'd have let them "rebuild" it.
Nice Springer BTW!:smt023


----------

